# Splunk 5.0.1 -> FreeBSD v9



## AlbyVA (Dec 15, 2012)

Has anybody been able to get Splunk 5.0.1 to run on FreeBSD v9?

Thanks,


----------



## AlbyVA (Jan 29, 2013)

bump


----------



## gkontos (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes and without the need for misc/compat8.


----------



## AlbyVA (Jan 30, 2013)

gkontos said:
			
		

> Yes and without the need for misc/compat8.




 Throw me the hookup bro.  What should I do to get splunk running on v9.1?


----------



## gkontos (Jan 30, 2013)

AlbyVA said:
			
		

> Throw me the hookup bro.  What should I do to get splunk running on v9.1?



Let's start with why you can't install it.


----------



## AlbyVA (Jan 31, 2013)

gkontos said:
			
		

> Let's start with why you can't install it.





 Well, it looks like my woes are over. I was banging my head with the Linux Install because I figured the FreeBSD 7 wouldn't work. But after going ahead and downloading splunk-5.0.1-143156-freebsd-7.3-amd64.tar.gz and running (*pkg_add*) on it and then just kicking off [ */opt/splunk/bin/splunk start* ]  it worked like a charm.

 Ho hum, don't I have egg on my face now.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 31, 2013)

The only problem it has is that it does not run on ZFS filesystems. A quick workaround is to create a ZVOL and format it as UFS.


----------



## AlbyVA (Feb 1, 2013)

gkontos said:
			
		

> The only problem it has is that it does not run on ZFS filesystems. A quick workaround is to create a ZVOL and format it as UFS.



I also just found out, the Free License removes user logins, leaving it open to the world. Ack..


----------

